# Probleme mit JDBC und Executable-Jar



## Erik (29. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusamnmen,

ich habe eine Applikation geschrieben, die über JDBC eine
Connection zu meiner Oracle-DB herstellt. Das klappt alles
wunderbar, solange ich die Applikation aus meiner IDE (Eclipse 3)
heraus starte.

Erstelle ich nun eine Executable-Jar und plaziere dies z.B. auf
meinen Desktop, so klappt die Verbindung nicht mehr.

Ich habe eine Umgebungsvariable CASSPATH angelegt
und den Pfad zu meinem JDBC-Treiber hinterlegt:
C:\software\eclipse_3.1\eclipse\JDBCDriver\ojdbc14.jar;

Zudem habe ich im Code die folgenden Zeilen stehen:


```
try{
  Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
    }catch(Exception e){
System.out.println(e);
   }
```
Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende:-(

Hat jemand eine Idee!?

Viele Grüße

Erik


----------



## foobar (29. Jan 2005)

Such mal nach CLASSPATH und jar hier im Forum.


----------



## nollario (30. Jan 2005)

classpath:

- hast du den classpath als umgebungsvariable gesetzt oder im jar file eintragen lassen?

nur so ma nebenbei:

- absolute pfade (c:\...) sind nicht so der wahre renner
- wenn du ne oracle db nutzt, warum denn dann keinen oracle treiber?


----------

